# Horizon Frankenstein's Monster WIP



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Horizon Frankenstein's Monster WIP (NEW PICS)*

Hey guys, I'm working on this kit for Wonderfest, and finished the skin. Thought I'd share the results:




























Still need to paint his hair (obviously) and detail the rest of the body, but I'm pretty happy with how the head turned out. Added some fine details to the neck bolts, too...


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Looking good P11, especially the eyes!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking great so far mate!
I like the mottling and bruising!!

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Yep...one of Horizon's finest, done up right! Nice!


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Exceptional! Love the grey-tones, and the eyes are spooky good.


----------



## Brittamaster (May 8, 2004)

Skin tone Looks great once Hair is done it's one of the best I've seen.. I think the bolts are a little to shinny I think you don't want to draw a lot of attention to them or the staple in the hair line.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Is that the final skin tone? That is a unique color and does give a definite dead flesh look, probably even better than a sickly green. And as the others said, great highlighting, shading, and the eyes are perfect. Can't wait to see it with the hair colored.


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

very good job love the skin tone as well


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, all!  Good point on the bolts; think I'll tone 'em down with a light wash. As for the skin tone, it's based on my memory of looking at an anatomy book a few years back that actually used photos of cadavers to illustrate the body's structures. The skin tone was a lot like what you see on the Monster, here. The images kind of stuck with me...


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

*Horizon Franky kit..*

Excellent work on the kit head!!... i based mine on dull flesh tones - i have done a few of the Horizon frankenstein's now..the one i would love to get hold of is the Tony mcvey version and also the XO Facto Yagher one!!.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Fantastic face colours, love the eyes, Excellent paint
job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Wow! In terms of a real-life corpse-like flesh tone, I don't think you could do much better than that. The shading, the dark circles under the eyes, the "bruising" around the forehead scar, they all look quite natural!

As for the neck "bolts" and forehead clamp, if you look at stills from the film they were all a light-colored material. You could possibly darken them a bit with a wash or two, but I'd simply knock the shine off of them with a flat/matte clear coat.

I'm really looking forward to seeing more work-in-progress and/or finished photos, so please keep 'em coming!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

VERy nice job!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Love the color you've created with his "dead" flesh...so to speak!

Keep the WIP pics coming and good luck at WF!

MMM


----------



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

I also just started the same kit. I only have him puttied up. I hope my flesh turns out as good as yours has. What colors are you using? Great job.

Chris


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Horizon Frankenstein's Monster Wip New Pics!*

So, here's a couple shots of the Monster with his hair painted in:



















Hoping to get some input on whether or not to do subtle highlighting of the sculpted hair; I do want to keep the "sheen" associated with the hair on the actual character. What do you guys think?

And here's a pic of his hands:










Just finishing up highlighting the clothed body, then gonna do a very simple, small base with a stone texture floor. Maybe a prop or two laying on it...
Anyway, thanks for looking!:wave:


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

First off, awesome paint job. Skin looks ghastly and just this side of totally morbid--excellent! Somehow the hair being there made the skin look even better than before.

With the hair glossy, I wouldn't think you need highlights--the lighting does it for you. But I get the impression this dude has some hygiene issues, so I don't know if nice shiny super model type hair is in character. Of course it could be REALLY greasy and shiny.

Based on what you've done so far, whatever you decide, I'm sure it will come out great.

For my 2 cents, dried out ratty looking hair with subtle highlights to show off the sculpting. Maybe some flat with semi gloss "highlights."


----------



## Mudkicker (Jan 14, 2008)

Skin looks great. Love this kit.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Frankenstein is looking great!!! Nice subtle color changes and details!! - Denis


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks again for the comments, guys! machgo, those are some great points about the hair, and along the lines of what I was thinking of; thanks for the input!


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

I'm jealous. I was happy with the look of mine. That is until now. Looking Good!

Rogue


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

phantom11 said:


> Hoping to get some input on whether or not to do subtle highlighting of the sculpted hair; I do want to keep the "sheen" associated with the hair on the actual character. What do you guys think?


I would leave it as-is. The hair that Jack Pierce used had quite a bit of sheen, and I think the gloss paint mimics it quite well.

Truly nice work! This keeps getting better and better!


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks again, guys! I just attached the head and hands to the rest of the body, and am working on the base now. Will try to get a pic or two of the figure posted as he is later this afternoon (I'm at work now  ).

NWMonster: to answer your paint question, I started by mixing FreakFlex Nosferatu flesh color with a bit of a Model Masters medium green and a touch of FreakFlex Rose Flesh. That was then sealed with dullcote, and then a wash of Model Masters dark flesh tint enamel was applied, VERY thin. Once that dried, I went back in with ground up chalk pastels in tones of brown, red, purple, and black and deepended the shadows as well as tinting areas that would normally look pink on healthy skin. I used a transparent red for the scars and eyes, and a bone color for the eye whites. Then highlighted with the original mixed color, brought up a tone with additional Rose Flesh. I wanted to keep it all pretty subtle, but still result in a striking effect when looked at overall. I'm liking how it turned out.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

More pics:



























With a little mood lighting...



































Working on the base right now, sculpting in stone floor.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

phantom11 said:


>


Based on the other photos I'd guess the skin tone in this photo is a result of the lighting, but that's _exactly_ the skin tone I'd like to achieve on my next build of the Monster. Stunning work!!!


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks! Yeah, I was noticing my camera was graying out some of the colors, so I tried a few different settings to see if I could bring some of the color back. That particular shot veered farther into the yellow tones, but still was such an interesting pic, I wanted to post it; AND I did almost go in that direction color-wise when I started mixing colors, but had done so on an earlier custom Monster, so wanted to do something different. Here's a pic of the earlier piece I did, using a Sideshow Toy figure:









There's far more yellow in his skin tone; it was based on the color palette used for a cover painting for a Bantam Books edition of Frankenstein. I'd love to see your take on the Monster!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

phantom11 said:


> Here's a pic of the earlier piece I did, using a Sideshow Toy figure:


The Invisible Man? 



phantom11 said:


> I'd love to see your take on the Monster!


So would I. Unfortunately, at the moment I have no work space for building. Besides, compared to your paint work mine would look like it was all done with primary colors only. :dude:


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Okay, here are a few pics showing the final piece. The base is pretty simple; I just sculpted a cobblestone texture using Aves apoxiesculpt, and added a metal chain. I wanted focus to remain on the figure itself. The stones of the base are actually about 3 different tones of gray, but my camera is washing out the colors again... guess it'll show up alright at Wonderfest, though.




























Thanks for following along with this kit's construction and paint-up!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

phantom11 said:


> The base is pretty simple; I just sculpted a cobblestone texture using Aves apoxiesculpt, and added a metal chain. I wanted focus to remain on the figure itself.


IMO that's the way it should be for most figure kits--the base should compliment the figure without drawing attention away from it. Mission accomplished, and well done!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Definitely one of the best builds on one of Horizon's best vinyl kits! Congrats!


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

A really beautiful build up and excellent photographs!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm a huge Frankenstein fan, and this is one beautiful build. Excellent work!


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

you have gone a great job.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the positive comments, guys! This is pretty much THE Frankenstein kit I've been wanting to build for some years, now, and it turned out exactly how I wanted it to. Can't wait to show it at Wonderfest!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice job!!! Great skin tones. I like the small subtle base- doesnt distract from the figure.
Steve


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

*Horizon Frankenstein*

I just joined hpbbytalk and gound your pis. Can you share some painting techniques? He looks awesome! I am especially curious how to get the hair an the forehead detail looking clean. Thanks!:wave:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Excellent work!


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

*Horizon Frankenstein*

I'm trying to figure out this site! I keep posting but it doesn't show up anywhere...WTF


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

great work on this piece, hats off to you


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Great job on a great model!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

My best paint job so far.


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

*Hair detail*

What size brush did you use to do the hair on the forehead?:wave: Great detail!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

frankiefreak said:


> What size brush did you use to do the hair on the forehead?:wave: Great detail!


It is a size O brush,I roll the brush to get most of the paint off.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi frankiefreak! Thanks for posting about this kit; it remains one of my favorites, and I'm hard pressed to try to come up with something to take to Wonderfest this year that will top it.

I used a 10/0 brush to paint in the hair on the forehead, and in a couple of places, added strands that weren't sculpted in to give a more natural look the hairline. When you're adding strands that thin, it can be a nice effect. As for painting technique, I think I gave a description a couple pages back in this thread, and there's another re-cap here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=292815


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

frankiefreak said:


> I'm trying to figure out this site! I keep posting but it doesn't show up anywhere...WTF


Are you sure you're hitting the "Submit Reply" button at the bottom of the Reply to Thread screen?


----------

